# Question regarding Redlands AMR.



## Always BSI (May 1, 2012)

Do they do a skills test when you go for an Interview? Any information regarding Redlands AMR will be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## TB 3541 (May 2, 2012)

I'd really like to know too. I know that, at least a year ago, Palm Springs tested on Trauma, Backboarding, O2 tank assembly, and NPA/OPA placement for EMT-Basics.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 2, 2012)

As I am aware of right now Redlands does not do skills testing (according to a supervisor there).


----------



## Always BSI (May 2, 2012)

I find it weird that they don't have you do a skills test etc. How do they know you stay up on your skills and have them dialed? 

But thanks for the information firefite!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 2, 2012)

During you FT time is when they will find out.


----------



## Always BSI (May 2, 2012)

firefite said:


> During you FT time is when they will find out.



What do they have you do during that time?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 2, 2012)

JVEL91 said:


> What do they have you do during that time?



Slowly advice from standing on the side line to taking over the EMTs position. This is where all your BLS skills are tested.


----------



## Always BSI (May 2, 2012)

Thanks! I need to brush up on my skills asap.


----------



## exodus (May 2, 2012)

As far as BLS, there's not much you really need to be super good at skills wise (Other than using the BVM). The best thing you can do honestly, is know how to stay calm and not freak out or stress out really bad on scenes.


----------



## Always BSI (May 2, 2012)

Thanks for the tips it helps


----------



## marshmallow22 (May 3, 2012)

You won't need to know much at all except how to drive.  All of the fire departments have at least one or more medics on the engine, and with the thin coverage that AMR provides in the area, you're rarely 1st on scene anyhow.  There won't be much for you to do.  Just learn the politics of the game, and dealing with the many issues that occur in that region between fire and AMR.


----------



## Level1pedstech (May 3, 2012)

firefite said:


> Slowly advice from standing on the side line to taking over the EMTs position. This is where all your BLS skills are tested.



 That is a different way of testing out a new hire but I must say I like the basic premise. With a flood of applicants for every available position the ball is in the employers court and sometimes alternative testing methods will reveal the best provider. 

Many of us have trouble when it comes to structured testing but can out perform others in the field setting if given the chance. Remember providing skilled care at the appropriate level is only part of the job the other and sometimes most important part is ones ability to provide outstanding customer service to all we work with and compassionate care for every patient. These skills can not always be taught and for most of us they are not discovered until your on the job. I have seen this for years not only in the ER but in the outside Fire/EMS setting.

Every applicant should meet basic minimum qualifications but during a strict probation period their ability to perform could be observed and noted. Starting from the observing position and continuing up to the point where the provider would be in a position to function in a lead role. The company really has nothing to lose because applicants are lined up down the block should someone fail to perform at the expected level their replacement is just a call away. But this method could have an outcome where the employer ends up with above average providers.


----------



## Always BSI (May 3, 2012)

I practice my trauma skills on my couch cushions...


----------

